# Depuis Le Jour Round 3: Eleanor Steber and Dorothy Kirsten



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Boy do I have a treat with these mid 20th century divas. Steber was an underrated talent for sure. Kirsten is actually 65 in this video and sounds 35. She was singing Butterfly and sounding young enough for the part till almost 70 at the Met. I predict you will be blown away with both of these great singers. Both of these ladies have among the most beautiful high notes I've ever heard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

You have one singer over 70 and another under 40. I understand the benefit of listening to multiple singers perform the same piece, but if you want this to be a competition, you're comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> You have one singer over 70 and another under 40. I understand the benefit of listening to multiple singers perform the same piece, but if you want this to be a competition, you're comparing apples and oranges.


I disagree respectfully. I thought Kirsten sounded amazing and that was one of the most glorious high notes I ever heard. There were other Butterflys at the Met but they kept asking her to do the part till almost 70, so I wasn't alone in my regard of her work at that age. Maybe i am hearing what I want to hear. I'll be interested to hear if others feel like you.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> *I disagree respectfully.* I thought Kirsten sounded amazing and that was one of the most glorious high notes I ever heard. There were other Butterflys at the Met but they kept asking her to do the part till almost 70, so I wasn't alone in my regard of her work at that age. Maybe i am hearing what I want to hear. I'll be interested to hear if others feel like you.


I'm okay with that. Nothing to complain about with two lovely performances. You are right though, she does NOT sound 71. Not even close.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I'm okay with that. Nothing to complain about with two lovely performances. You are right though, she does NOT sound 71. Not even close.


I'm virtually sending you a pumpkin scone from Starbucks... a weakness of mine. Happy Halloween season, B Boy! BTW, I just talked to my best friend who heard Kirsten at Arizona Opera sing Tosca, complete with all those high C's, when she was well into her 70's. She was a wonder!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The more performances of this I hear, the more I'm tempted to put Steber's immaculately sung and sensitively interpreted (but never overinterpreted) version at the top of the heap. That she makes such a glorious effect despite a very muffled orchestral accompaniment makes it all the more impressive. This is singing such as we can generally only dream about.

Kirsten at 65 is astonishing, especially nowadays when such perfectly free, focused and vibrated high notes seem to be rare in singers half her age. She sings the aria straightforwardly, the emphasis on passion rather than reverie, enthusiastically supported by her conductor. I like it, especially on second listening, but prefer Steber's more balanced approach and subtler dynamics. 

I choose Steber, but I thank Seattleoperafan for bringing us both of these superb American sopranos.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I agree that Kirsten is incredible, considering her age. Was she really 71 here? She neither looks nor sounds it. If indeed she was, then her singing is little short of miraculous, firm and steady throughout. That said, I get very little of Louise from this. She makes little of the words and I get no sense of the young girl's awakening to love. 

Steber is another matter altogether. I only knew Steber's studio recording, but this is just as good, maybe even better. She really builds the aria, and I love her subtle gradations of tone, her piano top notes just ravishing. I don't know how good a stage actress she was, but she certainly knows how to act with the voice. Only Callas makes as much sense of it, but Steber's voice is much more steady and beautiful. This is an easy win for Steber. In fact, it's my favourite so far.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I agree that Kirsten is incredible, considering her age. Was she really 71 here? She neither looks nor sounds it. If indeed she was, then her singing is little short of miraculous, firm and steady throughout. That said, I get very little of Louise from this. She makes little of the words and I get no sense of the young girl's awakening to love.
> 
> Steber is another matter altogether. I only knew Steber's studio recording, but this is just as good, maybe even better. She really builds the aria, and I love her subtle gradations of tone, her piano top notes just ravishing. I don't know how good a stage actress she was, but she certainly knows how to act with the voice. Only Callas makes as much sense of it, but Steber's voice is much more steady and beautiful. This is an easy win for Steber. In fact, it's my favourite so far.


In the comments below the aria someone said she was actually 65. I love to read Youtube comments and post many myself. I am not sure this is correct, but either way she is amazing!!!!!!! I agree with everything both you and Woodduck have said and am glad you enjoyed these gems. Steber is really wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I'm virtually sending you a pumpkin scone from Starbucks... a weakness of mine. Happy Halloween season, B Boy! BTW, I just talked to my best friend who heard Kirsten at Arizona Opera sing Tosca, complete with all those high C's, when she was well into her 70's. She was a wonder!


My budget hasn't allowed me anywhere near a Starbucks in a good many years...but the cranberry bliss bar. That's where it's at.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> My budget hasn't allowed me anywhere near a Starbucks in a good many years...but the cranberry bliss bar. That's where it's at.


The only thing wrong with them is they are not big enough! I love them. Bless you.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> My budget hasn't allowed me anywhere near a Starbucks in a good many years...but the cranberry bliss bar. That's where it's at.


Starbucks is grossly overpriced. I prefer Panera-free refills.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Red Terror said:


> Starbucks is grossly overpriced. I prefer Panera-free refills.


#BaconTurkeyBravoSquad


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Such lovely ladies and amazing singing. Kirsten is fantastic, can't believe she's in her 60s. Absolutely glorious. Orchestra is funny one though, pressing on at breakneck speed and at about 2:07 sounding like a band of saxophones in full stride!
Steber is a winner anyway, her high notes are to die for, sometimes the recording sounds a touch harsh and grainy (1:58 for one instance) but it's a knockout performance nonetheless.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Not even close. Steber is one of my top 5 favorite sopranos and for a good reason!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Azol said:


> Such lovely ladies and amazing singing. Kirsten is fantastic, can't believe she's in her 60s. Absolutely glorious. Orchestra is funny one though, pressing on at breakneck speed and at about 2:07 sounding like a band of saxophones in full stride!
> Steber is a winner anyway, her high notes are to die for, sometimes the recording sounds a touch harsh and grainy (1:58 for one instance) but it's a knockout performance nonetheless.


In the final blowout of this I am going to use a studio recording of this aria by Steber so all are on the same playing field.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Not even close. Steber is one of my top 5 favorite sopranos and for a good reason!


You got me thinking about her for this contest in a comment you made. Bingo... a winner!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Not even close. Steber is one of my top 5 favorite sopranos and for a good reason!


This surprises me. I had the impression your tastes ran more toward "spicier" voices with more bite and emotional charge to them.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Though Kirsten is astonishing in her almost ageless singing, I prefer Steber on this occasion. I preferred to just listen, as their movements distracted me somewhat. Steber’s beautiful instrument and her rich voice was more enticing than Kirsten’s.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Depuis le Jour begs for a gentler, prettier and more ethereal type voice. I prefer to fit the proper sound to an aria even if it isn't always my favorite sound.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Well, this is a contest that I feel particularly passionate about, but my opinion may be somewhat controversial. Starbucks? Nah, it has to be Cafe Nero!

Now, that's out of the way, I'll move on to the minor point of Depuis le jour. I agree with all of the comments so far. Kirsten is impressive for having such fine technique in later years. However, Steber wins and this is possibly my favourite rendition of the aria from the six we have had so far (although Popp gives her a run for her money).

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Well, this is a contest that I feel particularly passionate about, but my opinion may be somewhat controversial. Starbucks? Nah, it has to be Cafe Nero!
> 
> N.


Neither for me. I love coffee, but I prefer going to an independent for mine.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Neither for me. I love coffee, but I prefer going to an independent for mine.


And I prefer paying less for a cup of hot water and a few ground beans.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Depuis le Jour begs for a gentler, prettier and more ethereal type voice. I prefer to fit the proper sound to an aria even if it isn't always my favorite sound.


That's perfectly understandable and doesn't surprise me. What surprised me was "Steber is one of my top 5 favorite sopranos and for a good reason!" (ie, not just in this role, but in general).


----------



## eblackadder (10 mo ago)

I have always loved Steber.
Kirsten is impressive in this recording, though.


----------

